# Curved transition from hardwood to tile



## wannaBelkhuntin (Jan 3, 2009)

I have a customer that want's me to curve the tile around a corner. I am thinking it is about an 8' radius. He is thinking he would like fake slate ceramic tile. I will also be installing bamboo hardwood in the rest of the room that will butt up to the tile. How can I transition from the bamboo to the tile. I am sure I could make something from oak that would match the bamboo but that could prove to be a pain. Or should I just talk him into a simple 45* corner. 
Also thank you Angus for your relentless recommendation of Quartzlock II. I started grouting the bathroom today. The QII is easy to install, but a bit of a pain to clean up. But so far I am very happy with it and the cost is reasonable.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)




----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

wannaBelkhuntin said:


> I have a customer that want's me to curve the tile around a corner. I am thinking it is about an 8' radius. He is thinking he would like fake slate ceramic tile. I will also be installing bamboo hardwood in the rest of the room that will butt up to the tile. How can I transition from the bamboo to the tile. I am sure I could make something from oak that would match the bamboo but that could prove to be a pain. Or should I just talk him into a simple 45* corner.
> Also thank you Angus for your relentless recommendation of Quartzlock II. I started grouting the bathroom today. The QII is easy to install, but a bit of a pain to clean up. But so far I am very happy with it and the cost is reasonable.


Will there be a height difference between the bamboo and the tile?


----------



## wannaBelkhuntin (Jan 3, 2009)

HS345 said:


> Will there be a height difference between the bamboo and the tile?


I think it will be 1/4" difference. Tcleve4911 were can I get that. Do you have a link to the manufacturer. That looks as though it would work great as my curve would be much larger than what is shown in your picture.
Thanks guys


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

I wanna say homelux is what he showed. I have used it before good stuff


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

wannaBelkhuntin said:


> I think it will be 1/4" difference. Tcleve4911 were can I get that. Do you have a link to the manufacturer. That looks as though it would work great as my curve would be much larger than what is shown in your picture.
> Thanks guys


Which will be the taller one? I assume the tile. Are you using CBU?


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*yea,,*

which one? can't you get both fields even in height? frankly.... I hate that rubber cap stuff. I would rather have a smooth transition and no cap. A matching caulk to the grout - but - to each his own...

B.


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

I was thinking the same thing as R&D. Problem is then you're butting the tile up to the ends of the hardwood. Much as I prefer to go directly from tile to hardwood, this is one of the very few times where I think you have no choice BUT to use a transition of some sort.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

I would be willing to bet a round of drinks the bamboo is 5/8"..... if the tile is on backer there is no way they will flush out. Ditra may be a solution. I would attempt to get them flush and scribe the tile to the grass leaving a 1/16" and fill with color matched caulk.


----------



## 239STAIRS (Jun 18, 2012)

As long as you make sure to explain the cost involved up front with the customer these are fun. Stair guys bend stuff all the time since I am also a stair contractor it seams easy. I would allow about $100 per foot for this molding or transition. Add 800.00 to your proposal to cover this transition. Flooring Trends Mag has suppliers in it who sell flexible T-moldings. The 100 per foot should cover material, labor & mark up.


----------

